# Absolutely Ornate? - Gracie Question!



## Farobi (Aug 5, 2013)

what are some Ornate clothes? Is it alright not to wear any socks while doing the fashion check?

also, if you fail to meet the requirement, does that take in as a loss to something valuable?

also can we reset to get different items from Gracie?


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 5, 2013)

MoriDB's really handy for finding out item themes.
Here's a list of all the ornate clothes: http://moridb.com/items/search?category=&q=&obtained=&interior=&fashion=ornate

I think it's doable without socks, as long as the rest/majority of your clothes are ornate.

As for resetting, I actually accidentally had to redo most of my morning progress (which included Gracie) since I forgot to save. She gave me the same item both times.


----------



## Samicakes (Aug 5, 2013)

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/gracie-fashion-check/ Here's the guide I always use for Gracie!

It's ok to not wear socks. If you do though, make sure it's a style that doesn't clash with the style you're aiming for!

As for your other questions, I have no idea. >< Sorry.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 5, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> MoriDB's really handy for finding out item themes.
> Here's a list of all the ornate clothes: http://moridb.com/items/search?category=&q=&obtained=&interior=&fashion=ornate
> 
> I think it's doable without socks, as long as the rest/majority of your clothes are ornate.
> ...



ok. thanks much!

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait! is it alright to also not wear any shoes


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 6, 2013)

Everything from shirt, accessory, shoes, socks, pants/shorts and hats are inspected. You can replace the pants/shorts/shirts by wearing a dress from that category. Shoes and socks are checked by Gracie. Just get something from another category that won't land you a fail, like the chart on thonky shows.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 6, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> Everything from shirt, accessory, shoes, socks, shorts and hats are inspected. Shoes and socks are checked by Gracie. Just get something from another fashion genre that won't land you a fail, like the chart on thonky shows.



alright! but if i do show an incomplete set, would i lose out on good stuff that only gracie gives out?


----------

